# Should I go for this brake kit?



## EDS1987 (Oct 25, 2014)

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_V--2.0T/Braking/Performance/ES2570296/


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

If you have a Mk5 GLI, sure. If you are looking for serious performance (e.g. track use), you would be better off with slotted only rotors, but if you are just looking for street use, then those and the Hawk pads are a great choice.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

I dunno, should you? What the hell kind of useless open ended question is that? If you're going to ask a question, why not include some indication of why you're asking the question? ...what your intended purpose for the car is, and oh, I dunno, any other information that may be relevant - such as what kind of car you have.

:banghead:


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Hawk pads are a great choice. You get what you pay for and what you found is a good deal! Let us know what car you have and we'll be glad to help you make a choice!


----------



## jvand69 (Mar 28, 2004)

I'm going to take a shot in the dark but by the link they posted it's a Jetta 2.0T


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

jvand69 said:


> I'm going to take a shot in the dark but by the link they posted it's a Jetta 2.0T


Meh, I suppose if I clicked on the link... anyway. Still gives absolutely no indication of what his purposes are for the car.


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

jvand69 said:


> I'm going to take a shot in the dark but by the link they posted it's a Jetta 2.0T


I did click on the link. It says for GLIs only. That's why I was asking. Either way, it's been three months. If the guy needed brakes I'm sure he's gotten them by now. If he was "just asking," then that explains why it's been three months and he hasn't answer my question.


----------

